# Tropmi Payment GmbH will für top-of-software.de kassieren



## sascha (12 November 2011)

Viele Internetnutzer bekommen derzeit Rechnungen einer Tropmi Payment GmbH ins Haus. Begründung: Sie hätten sich vor zwei Jahren auf der Seite top-of-software.de angemeldet. Zweifel, ob man diese Rechnungen wirklich zahlen sollte, sind allerdings angebracht.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/11/tropmi-payment-gmbh-will-fur-top-of-software-de-kassieren-4792


----------



## dvill (12 November 2011)

Wo sind da Zweifel angebracht?

Der Mahnmüll von dieser Bande wird massenhaft in die Tonne getreten und alles ist gut, jedenfalls nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum und auch anderswo, wo dieses Thema behandelt wird. Das gilt für die letzten 5 Jahre mit Einschüchterungsfallen.

Die Forderungen der ersten Jahre sind längst ohne weitere Konsequenzen verjährt, wenn sich ein Mahnbedrohter nicht zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung hat pressen lassen.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2011)

BTW.: Was ist aus diesem Fall geworden? 

http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Notorische-Abzocker-in-Wien-verurteilt-829211.html


> Die Beklagten müssen es künftig unterlassen, den Eindruck zu erwecken, ihre Internet-Angebote seien kostenlos, wenn später Geld eingetrieben wird. Außerdem dürfen sie im Fernabsatz keine Verträge abschließen, ohne ihren gesetzlichen Informationspflichten gegenüber Kunden nachzukommen. Schließlich müssen sie die Veröffentlichung des Urteils in einer Samstagausgabe der auflagenstärksten Tageszeitung Österreichs und zusätzlich die mit rund 9.400 Euro bemessenen Kosten der Klägerin bezahlen.


Hat jemand die Anzeige gesehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2011)

zum Überblick
http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/10/13/neue-payment-dienstleister-auf-dem-vormarsch/


----------



## dvill (12 November 2011)

http://www.osradio.de/os_schlagzeilen/2011/11/08/polizei-osnabruck-warnt-vor-abofalle-10009/


> Die Polizeiinspektion Osnabrück warnt aktuell vor einer Abofalle im Internet.
> 
> So bekamen am Wochenende mehrere Menschen von einem Osnabrücker-Inkasso-Büro eine Zahlungsaufforderung.  Die Aufforderung steht im Zusammenhang mit der Internetseite top-of-software.de.


----------

